# German LW words.??



## Haztoys (Nov 7, 2007)

When alot of you speak of the German LW...You still use the German words..As most books do and it all good..Just is there a list some were that crosses over to the Amercan words ... So I know what the hell you all are speaking of.. ...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

Hope this helps.

Glossary Of German Terms

Abschuss "Shootdown"--an air victory.
Alarmstart --Scramble.
Ami --slang for American.
Blitzkrieg --"lightning war"-
dicke Autos "fat cars"--enemy heavy bombers.
Einsatzfruede --love of combat.
Einsatzstaffel --operational Staffel (of a training unit.).
Endausbildungstaffel --operational training squadron.
Endgueltige Vernichtung --final destruction of an already-culled aircraft.
Ergaenzungsgruppe (ErgGr) --advanced training group.
Ergaenzungsstaffel (ErgSt) --advanced training squadron.
Erprobungsgruppe (EprGr)-- operational test group.
Erprobungsstaffel (EprSt) --operational test squadron.
Experte --a fighter pilot proficient in aerial combat; the Allied Ace.
Fliegerdivision (FD) air division--a higher command containing several types of flying units.
Fliegerfuehrer (Flifue) --aircraft command/control unit or it's commander. In the case of isolated theatres, the theatre air commander..
Fliegerkorps (FG) air corps--a higher command containing several Fliegerdivisonen.
Flugzeugfuehrer --pilot.
Freie Jagd "free hunt"--a fighter sweep without ground control.
Fuehrer-- leader.
Fuehrungsstaffel --leader's squadron.
Fuehrungsverband --lead formation.
General der Jagdflieger (GdJ) --General of the Fighter Arms; a staff position in the RLM. Werner Moelders and Adolf Galland were the most prominent holders of this position.
Geschwader wing (pl. Geschwader)--the largest mobile, homogeneous Luftwaffe flying unit.
Geschwaderkommodore --wing commodore--usually a Major, Oberstleutenant, or Oberst in rank.
Gruppe (Gr) group (pl. Gruppen)--basic Luftwaffe combat and administrative unit.
Gruppenkommandeur --group commander--usually a Haptmann, Major, or Oberstleutnant in rank.
Herausschuss "shot out" (cull)--to damage a bomber sufficiently to seperate it from it's formation.
Himmelfahrtskommando "mission to heaven"--suicide mission.
Holzauge "wooden eye"--the last airplane in a formation.
Horrido --hunters' or pilots' cry of victory. St. Horridus was the patron saint of hunters and fighter pilots.
Indianer "Indians"--enemy fighters.
Jabostaffel --fighter-bomber squadron.
Jaeger --originally hunter, now fighter pilot.
Jaegerschreck :fear of fighter"--a derogatory term coined in Goering's headquarters.
Jagdbomber (Jabo) --fighter-bomber.
Jagddivision (JD)-- fighter division; could command one or more Jafue or Jagdgeschwader.
Jagdflieger-- fighter pilots.
Jagdfliegerfuehrer (Jafue) --fighter command/control unit or it's commander. Tha Jafue originated as administrative units but evolved into operational control units during the war.
Jagdgeschwader (JG)-- fighter wing, commanding three or four Gruppen.
Jagdgruppe (JGr) --fighter group, containing three or four Staffeln.
Jagdkorps --fighter corps; commanded one or more Jagddivisionen.
Jagdschutz "fighter protection"--generally, apatrol of a section of front, rather than an escort mission.
Jagdstaffel --fighter squadron, originally containg twelve aircraft (three Schwaerme). It's authorized strength was increased to sixteen in 1943.
Jagdverband (JV) --fighter unit. The term was only used for JV 44, the Gruppe of jet fighters commanded by General Adolf Galland in 1945.
Jagdwaffe --fighter arm or fighter force.
Kampfgeschwader (KG)-- bomber wing.
Kanalfront --the (English) channel front.
Kanalgeschwader --the geschwader serving on the English Channel (JG 2 and JG 26).
Kanaljaeger --fighter pilot(s) based near the channel.
Kapitaen "captain"--a Staffel command position rather than a rank.
Katschmarek --a sland term for a wingman--originally a derogatory term for a dim-witted infantry recruit.
Kette --flight of three aircraft.
Kommandeur "commander"--a Gruppe command position rather than a rank.
Kommodore "commodore"--A Geschwader command position rather than a rank.
Luftflotte (LF) "air fleet"--corresponded to a numbered American Air Force.
Luftwaffe "air force"--refers to German Air Force.
Luftwaffenkommando (Lkdo) --air command-a small or down-graded Luftflotte.
Nachtjagdkommando --night fighting detatchment.
Nachwuchs "new growth"--a late-war replacement pilot.
Oberwerkmeister --line chief.
Pulk-- combat box-an American heavy bomber formation.
Reich "empire"--Hitler's Germany was the Third Reich.
Reichsluftfahrtministerium (RLM)-- German Air Minitry; Goering's headquarters, it controlled all aspects of German aviation.
Reichsverteidigung (RVT) --organization responsible for the air defence of Germany.
Rotte --tactical element of two aircraft.
Rottenflieger --wingman, the second man in a Rotte.
Rottenfuehrer --leader of an element of two aircraft.
Schnellkampfgeschwader (SKG) --fast bomber wing.
Schwarm --flight of four aircraft (pl Schwaerme); all German fighter formations were made up of units of Schwaerme.
Schwarmfuehrer --flight leader.
Sitzkrieg "sitting war"--the "phony war" in western Europe between September 1939 and April 1940.
Stab --staff.
Stabsschwarm --staff flight.
Staffel (St)-- squadron (pl. Staffeln).
Staffelfuehrer-- squadron leader (temporary or probationary).
Staffelkapitaen-- squadron leader--usually a Leutnant, OberLeutnant or Hauptmann.
Stukageschwader (Stg)-- dive-bomber wing.
Tommy --German slang for Englishman.
Valhalla --a large formation of aircraft.
Viermot -- slang for Allied bombers, literally "four- engine"
Zerstoerer --"destroyer" (heavy fighter)--Bf 110 or Me 410 twin-engined fighter.
Zerstoerergeschwader (ZG) --heavy fighter wing.
Zerstoerergruppe (ZGr)-- heavy fighter group


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

Good list that covers a lot of it.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought "Jabo" was the German's nickname for the P-47 ????

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

You're correct, Charles, in the fighter-bomber role.

a few more:

Awards

Ritterkreuz (Ritterkreuz des Eisernes Kruezes) -- Knight's Cross, for repeated acts of bravery above and beyond the call of duty (or a single act if it was of great importance) 

Eichenlaub (Ritterkreuz des Eisernes Kruezes mit Eichenlaub)-- Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves.

Schwertern (Ritterkreuz des Eisernes Kruezes mit Eichenlaub und Schwertern)-- Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves and Swords, 160 awarded. 

Brillianten (Ritterkreuz des Eisernes Kruezes mit Eichenlaub, Schwertern und Brillianten)-- Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves, Swords and Diamonds, 27 awarded.

There was one other high award, the _Ritterkreuz des Eisernes Kruezes mit Goldenem Eichenlaub, Schwertern und Brillianten _or Knight's Cross with Gold Oak Leaves, Swords and Diamonds. This award was to be presented to the 12 most deserving Germans after the war had been won by the Axis. Only one exception was made (The Stuka ace - Hans-Ulrich Rudel) and this was to be the only one presented.


----------



## HoHun (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Njaco,

>Katschmarek --a sland term for a wingman--originally a derogatory term for a dim-witted infantry recruit.

That's interesting, the first time I see anything on the etymology of the term!  Where is this bit of information from?

(Historical slang terms for infantrymen I'm familiar with are "Tolpatsch" - from hungarian "broad foot" - and "Stoppelhopser" - literally 'stubble hopper'. "Tolpatsch" became mainstream term meaning "clumsy person" long ago - wonder what this tells us about the general opinion of infantry soldiers? 

Another slang term for wingman would be "Kettenhund", 'chained dog', of course based on ...

>Kette --flight of three aircraft.

which litterally means "chain".

>Valhalla --a large formation of aircraft.

I believe this is actually a phonetic misunderstanding of the term "Mahalla", which the fighter pilots picked up in North Africa. I believe it's possibly Arabic in origin, but I don't know any details.

The "Valhalla" just appeared in the current "Flugzeug Classic" issue in the sense you described - a future Bundesluftwaffe F-104 pilot training on T-37 and T-38 in the USA used this term in his recollections. So the Mahalla - Valhalla confusion seems to be old ... I wouldn't even rule it out that it was a proper WW2 term because it was misunderstood even then. Wagner sure was en vogue in the 3rd Reich ...

(I believe the exact British parallel was "Balbo" for a big formation or concentration of aircraft in sky 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## HoHun (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Charles,

>I thought "Jabo" was the German's nickname for the P-47 ????

It was actually a technical term for fighter bombers, but of course the P-47 was the prominent Allied fighter bomber of WW2 ...

You'd also see "Tiefflieger" ('low flyer') for as a generic term for all fighter bombers - or strafing fighters - flying over the hinterland.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Haztoys (Nov 7, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I thought "Jabo" was the German's nickname for the P-47 ????
> 
> Charles



Not that I know dick ...But I read some were The Jug word for the P-47 ...Is part of a bigger word that means "unstoppable"..??????


----------



## HoHun (Nov 7, 2007)

>But I read some were The Jug word for the P-47 ...Is part of a bigger word that means "unstoppable"..??????

Juggernaut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2007)

2 things:

Jabo means ANY dive bomber

Jug alone was never used for the P-47 but just saying Thunderbolt as that was the description used as well as Lightning, none of this silly fork tailed devil crap, and also Mustang and not P-51


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I thought "Jabo" was the German's nickname for the P-47 ????
> 
> Charles



No Jabo is short for Jagd Bomber which means fighter bomber so Jabo is short for fighter bomber.

The P-47 was a Jabo however...

EDIT: I see that everyone else has allready shown you this! 

I did not want to beat it into the ground.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

HoHun, I got most of this on an online search in addition to what I have.

"Katschmarek" (I've seen it spelled Kacmarek) I believe I read was a slang term that was originally from Poland or Russia. Will check.


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris actually both but you have termed it correct, something with bombs was the closest guess, as the Wehrmacht ran like crazy screaming Jabo's, even when it was just a strafe by P-51's - fighter bomber correct ......... richtig !


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 8, 2007)

Poor chaps. 


But that's a good list. I have to study it.


----------



## HoHun (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Njaco,

>"Katschmarek" (I've seen it spelled Kacmarek) I believe I read was a slang term that was originally from Poland or Russia. Will check.

Thanks a lot, that's a term that has been puzzling me for, well - twenty years! And before reading your post, I didn't have the slightest clue 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

I remember reading it in one of my books with a definition but can't remember which one! When I found that definition on the web it was close to what I had found. Now to find that 3 sentence paragraph in all these books!!


----------



## Haztoys (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats great ..Thanks Njaco..That realy helps..

If I could...Could I get a number and a order of the groups in the LW..Any one understand what I'm trying to say..???... 

(All use my new words ..Make me look like I know what I'm doing..LOL.. )

Theres "groups" in all Air Forces..Like Fliegerdivison,,Jagdgeschwader,,Jagdruppe,,Jagdverand,,.

Anyone see what I'm getting at ...If someone says "Jagdruppe" is this a big group of plane or small..??????


----------



## Jank (Nov 8, 2007)

Thre P-47 Thunderbolt was originally nicknamed the "Jug" by Americans because it looked like a milk jug. The Brits, hearing Jug and being used to fighters weighing half as much as the P-47, took "Jug" to be short for "Juggernaut" which means a large, overpowering, destructive force or object.

It would seem that both understandings were correct.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

Haztoys, if you check out this website you will probably find most of what you are looking for.

Basically you start with a Jagdgeschwader (such as JG 2). A JG contains about 4 Gruppen which are split down into Staffeln and then schwarm (4 aircraft) and then rotte (2 aircraft).

Going up the chain, several JG can be part of a Jagdgruppe or Fliegerdivision (depends on the combat situation) but most are contained in a Luftflotte, responsible for an entire combat area.

Example: Battle of Britain was fought mainly by aircraft in JG, KG (kampfgeschwader/bombers) or StG (Stukageschwader/ Dive-bombers) from Luftflotte 2 and Luftflotte 3. Luftflotte 5 which had control over air operations in Norway participated in a major effort on one day and then removed.

As the war evolved, more Luftflotte were developed and several independant commands were created. This website has a pretty good explanation of it all.

It can be complicated.

The Luftwaffe, 1933-45


----------



## HoHun (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Jank,

>Thre P-47 Thunderbolt was originally nicknamed the "Jug" by Americans because it looked like a milk jug. The Brits, hearing Jug and being used to fighters weighing half as much as the P-47, took "Jug" to be short for "Juggernaut" which means a large, overpowering, destructive force or object.

Do you have any actual evidence that this was in fact the sequence of events, or is that just a guess?

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

A few more Haz...

Equivalent Ranks

(first column is German - second is RAF)

Generalfeldmarschal - Marshal of the RAF
Generaloberst - Air Chief Marshal
General der Flieger - Air Marshal
Generalleutnant - Air Vice-Marshal
Generalmajor - Air Commodore
Oberst - Group Captain
Oberstleutnant - Wing Commander
Major - Squadron Leader
Hauptmann (Htpm.) - Flight Lieutenant
Oberleutnant (Oblt.) - Flying Officer
Leutnant (Lt.) - Pilot Officer
Stabsfeldwebel - Warrant Officer
Oberfeldwebel (Obfw.) - Flight Sergeant
Unterfeldwebel - (no equivalent)
Unteroffizier (Uffz.) - Corporal
Hauptgefreiter - (no equivalent)
Obergefreiter - Leading Aircraftman
Gefreiter - Aircraftman First Class
Flieger - Aircraftman Second Class

in addition

Geschwaderkommodore - commander of a Jagdgeschwader/Kampfgeschwader or similar air group.

Gruppenkommandeur - Commander of a single group within a Jagdgeschwader, etc.

Staffelkapitaen - Commander of a Staffel flight within a Gruppe.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

and finally Abbreviations.

A. Abteilung (Unit, battery, battalion/ section, work group, branch) 
A.A. Aufklärungs-Abteilung (Reconnaissance unit) 
A.Bekl.Amt Armee-Bekleidungs-Amt (Army clothing depot) 
abg. abgeordnet (temporarily assigned) 
Abn. 
Abnahme (Acceptance) 
A.Briefstelle Armee-Briefstelle (Army postal station) 
Abschn. Abschnitt (SS administrative district) 
Abt. Abteilung (Unit, battery, battalion section, branch, work group, detachment) 
Abt. Chef Abteilung chef (section chief) 
Abt. Demob. Abteilung Demobilmachung (Demobilization Branch) 
Abt. U. Abteilung Unterkunft und Truppenübungsplätze (Billeting and Maneuver Areas Branch) 
Abw. Abwehr (Armed Forces [Wehrmacht] counterintelligence service) 
Abw. St. Abwicklungsstab (Unit deactivation staff) 
a.D. ausser Dienst (retired) 
ADG Arbeitsgemeinschaft Deutsche Glaubensbewegung 
Adj. (Adjutant) 
ADP Arbeitsdienstpflicht 
AEL Arbeitserziehungslager (Labor Education Camp) 
A.E.R. Artillerie-Ersatz-Regiment (Artillery replacement regiment) 
Ag. E. Tr. Amstgruppe Ersatzwesen und Allgemeine Truppenangelegenheiten (Departmental Group for Replacement and General Troop Matters) 
AF Arbeitsführer (Labor Leader) 
A.Feldlaz. Armee-Feldlazarett (Army field hospital) 
Ag. Amtsgruppe (Departmental Group) 
Ag. Art. Amtsgruppe Artillerie (Artillery Departmental Group) 
AGF Arbeitsgauführer (Provincial Labor Leader) 
Ag. H.R. Wes. Amtsgruppe Heeresrechtwesen (Army Judge Advocate General's office) 
AGRA Amis du Grand Reich Allemand [wallonische pronazistische Bewegung] (Friends of Greater Germany -- Wallonian [Belgian] pro-Nazi movement) 
Ag. W.Z. (Armed Forces Central Group) 
A.H.A. Allgemeines Heeresamt (General Army Directorate) 
A.H.M. Allgemeine Heeresmitteilungen (General army orders) 
AHS Adolf Hitler-Schule (Adolf Hitler School) 
Aj.Persönlicher Adjutant des Führers (Adjutant to Adolf Hitler) 
A.K. Armeekorps (Army Infantry corps) 
AK Amtskasse (Cashier; paymaster) 
A.Kartenstelle Armee-Kartenstelle (Army map depot) 
AkDR Akademie für Deutsches Recht (Academy for German Law) 
A.K.P. Armee-Kraftfahr-Park (Army motor transport park) 
akt. 
AL Arbeitsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (Labor Leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)] 
als (as) 
Am. Arbeitsmann (RAD) (Workman of the Reich Labor Service) 
Angelegenheiten (Matters, affairs) 
Angest. 
Annahmestellef. Offz. Bewerb. Annahmestelleführer für Offizierbewerber (head of an Army Officer Procurement Office) 
Annst. Annahmestellen für Offizierbewerber des Heeres (Army Officer Procurement Office) 
A.N.Pk. Armee-Nachrichten-Park (Army signals equipment park) 
A.N.R. Armee-Nachrichten-Regiment (Army signals regiment) 
ANST Arbeitsgemeinschaft Nationalsozialistischer Studentinnen (Work Organization of National Socialist Students) 
Anw. 
AO Abwehroffizier (Counterintelligence Officer) 
AO Auslandsorganisation (der NSDAP) (Foreign Organization of the NSDAP) 
A.O.K. Armee-Oberkommando (Army Headquarters) 
A.Pf.Laz. Armee-Pferde-Lazarett (Army veterinary hospital) 
ar. arisch (Aryan) 
A.R. Artillerie-Regiment (Artillery regiment) 
Arbf. Arbeitsführer (RAD) (Work Leader of the Reich Labor Service) 
Arch. Archive (Archive) 
Arfü Artillerie-Führer (Commanding officer divisional artillery regiment) 
Arko Artillerie-Kommandeur (Divisional artillery commander from G.H.Q. pool) 
Art.Lehr-Rgt Artillerie-Lehr-Regiment (Artillery Instruction regiment) 
Art.Pk. Artillerie-Park (Artillery equipment park) 
Art.Rgt. Artillerie-Regiment (Artillery regiment) 
A.San.Abt. Armee-Sanitäts-Abteilung (Army medical unit) 
A.San.Pk. Armee-Sanitäts-Park (Army medical stores park) 
Astr.Mess-Zug Astronomischer-Mess-Zug (Astronomical survey section) 
Att. Abt. Attacheabteilung (Military Attaché Branch) 
Aufkl.Abt. Aufklärungs-Abteilung (Reconnaissance unit) 
Aufkl.u.Kav.Abt. Aufklärungs- und Kavallerie-Abteilung (Reconnaissance and cavalry unit) 
Aufrischg. St. 
Aufst. 
Ausl. Ausland (Foreign) 
Ausb. Ausbildung (Training) 
Ausb.Btl. Ausbildungs-Bataillon (Training battalion) 
Ausb.Div. Ausbildungs-Division (Training division) 
A.W.A. Allgemeines Wehrmachtamt (General Armed Forces Office) 

b. bei, beim (near [a place], attached to, detailed to [an agency or command], with) 
Bäck.Kp. Bäckerie-Kompanie (Bakery company) 
Bahnhofs-Kdtr. Bahnhofs-Kommandantur (Railway station command) 
Batt(r). Batterie (Battery of an artillery troop) 
Bau-Btl. Bau-Bataillon (Construction battalion) 
bayer. Bayerische (from or pertaining to the German state of Bavaria; Bavarian) 
B.d.E. Befehlshaber des Ersatzheeres (commander in chief, Replacement Army) 
BdF Beauftragter des Führers für die Überwachung der gesamten geistigen und weltanschaulichen Erziehung der NSDAP [Alfred Rosenberg] (Representative of the Fuehrer for the NSDAP Supervision of Education in the Departments of Political Science and Spirit[uality?]) 
BDM Bund Deutscher Mädel (Young German Women's Association) 
BdO Befehlshaber der Ordnungspolizei (Commander of the Order police in a Wehrkreis or other district) 
BdS Befehlshaber der Sicherheitspolzei und des Sicherheitsdienstes (Commander of the Sipo and SD in a Wehrkreis or similar territory) 
Beauftr. d. CHdSPudSD Beauftragter des Chefs der Sicherheitspolizei und des SD (Representative of the Chief of the Security Police and Security Service) 
Bekl. Amts 
Bes. Abt. Besoldungsabteilung (Pay Branch) 
Beschaffungswesen (Procurement) 
Bevollm. d. OKW Bevollmächtigter (Plenipotentiary of the Armed Forces) 
BF Bannführer HJ (Hitler Youth Battalion Leader) 
bis (until) 
B.K. 
BL. Bereitschaftsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] ([Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)] 
B/M Böhmen und Mähren (Bohemia and Moravia) 
BNSDJ Bund Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Juristen (National Socialist German Jurists' Association) 
BO Bayrische Ostmark; Blutorden [der NSDAP) 
Br. 
Brig. Brigade (Brigade) 
B.u.M. Böhmen und Mähren (Bohemia and Moravia)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

CdZ Chef der Zivilverwaltung (Head of the Civilian Administration in an occupied territory) 
Char. Characterisierte (Patent of, holding the rank of, with the equivalent rank of) 
ChdDtPol. Chef der Deutschen Polizei (Chief of the German Police) 
ChDtP. Chef der Deutschen Polizei (Chief of the German Police) 
Ch.d.P.S. Chef des persönlichen Stabes (des Reichsführers SS) (Chief of the Personal Staff of the Reichsfuehrer SS [Himmler]) 
Ch.H.Rü.u.B.d.E. Chef der Heeresrüstung und Behfehlshaber des Ersatzheeres (Chief of Army Equipment and Commander of the Replacement Army) 
Chi. Chiffrier (Crypto) 
CSSD Chef des Sicherheitspolizei und des SD (Chief of the Security Police and SD) 

D. Division (Division) 
D Reichsgau Danzig-Westpreussen (Reich province of Danzig-West Prussia) 
d. der, das, die (the) 
DAF Deutsche Arbeitsfront (German Labor Front) 
dant. deutschnational (German national) 
Demobil. Demobilmachung (Demobilization) 
Div. Division (Division) 
DJ Deutsches Jungvolk (German Young People) 
d.R. der Reserve (Officer of the reserve) 
Drag. (Dragoon, heavy cavalry) 
Druckvorschriften (Regulations) 
Dt. H. Miss. Deutsche Heeres Mission (German Army Mission) 
Dt. m. Wehrm. Miss. 
Dt. Verb. Kdo. Deutscher Verbindungs Kommando (German liaison command) 
Dulag Durchgangslager (POW transit camp) 

EB (Training and Education) 
EGru. Einsatzgruppe ("Action group" or task force of the Sipo and SD for special missions) 
EGW Einsatzgruppe West [der "Organisation Todt"] (Action Group West of the Todt Organization) 
Eisb.Art. Eisenbahn-Artillerie (Railway artillery) 
Eisb.Baubtl. Eisenbahn-Baubataillon (Railway construction battalion) 
Eisb.Baukomp. Eisenbahn-Baukompanie (Railway construction company) 
Eisb.Betr.Kp. Eisenbahn-Betriebs-Kompanie (Railway operating company) 
Eisb.Fsp.Kp. Eisenbahn-Fernsprech-Kompanie (Railway telephone company) 
Eisb.Küchenwg.Abt. Eisenbahn-Küchenwagen-Abteilung (Railway kitchen car unit) 
Eisb.Nachr.Abt. Eisenbahn-Nachrichten-Abteilung (Railway signals unit) 
Eisb.Pi.Baubtl. Eisenbahn-Pionier-Bau-Kompanie (Railway engineer construction Company) 
Eisb.Pi.Pk. Eisenbahn-Pionier-Park (Railway engineer equipment park) 
Eisb.Pi.Rgt. Eisenbahn-Pionier-Regiment (Railway engineer regiment) 
Eisb.Pi.St.z.b.V. Eisenbahn-Pionier-Stab zur besonderen Verwendung (Railway Engineer Staff for special assignments) 
Eisb.Pz.Zug Eisenbahn-Pionier-Zug (Armored train) 
Ek. Einsatzkommando (Action Command) 
EL Einsatzleiter (politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes) (Action Leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
Entg.Abt. Entgiftungs-Abteilung (Decontamination battalion) 
Entl.St. Entlade-Stab (Unloading staff) 
Entwicklung (Development) 
E-Offz. Ersatzoffizier? (Replacement officer?) 
Erg. Ergänzungs-Reserve (supplementary) 
ern. 
Ers. Ersatz (replacement; Training depot; reinforcement) 
Ers.Teillag. Ersatz-Teillager (Spare parts depot) 

F. Forchungsabteilung (Research Branch) 
f. für (for) 
F. Abt. Feldtransportabteilung (Field Transportation Branch) 
F.A.D. Feld-Ausbildung Division (Field Training Division) 
FAD Freiwilliger Arbeitsdienst [Vorläufer des RAD] (Volunteer Labor Service) 
Fähnr. 
Fahr. Trp Fahrtruppen (Driving Troops; Drivers) 
Fallsch. Fallschirmsjäger (Parachutist, airborne, parachute, paratroop) 
Fa.R. 
Felda.R. Feldartillerie-Regiment? (Field Artillery Regiment?) 
Feldausb. Feldausbildung (Field Training) 
Feldbahnkp. Feldbahn-Kompanie (Field railway company) 
Feldeisb.Betr.Abt. Feldeisenbahn-Betriebs-Abteilung (Field railway operating Unit) 
Feldeisb.Dir. Feldeisenbahn-Direktion (see Field Railway Directorate) 
Feldeisb.Masch.Abt. Feldeisenbahn-Maschinen-Abteilung (Field railway machine Unit) 
Feldeisb.Nachsch.Lag. Feldeisenbahn-Nachschub-Lager (Field railway supply Depot) 
Feldeisb.Kdo. Feldeisenbahn-Kommando (Field railway command) 
Feldeisb.Werkst.Abt. Feldeisenbahn-Werkstatt-Abteilung (Field railway workshop Unit) 
Feldgend.Tr. Feldgendarmerie-Trupp (Military police detachment) 
Feldlaz. Feldlazarett (Field hospital) 
Feldnachr.Kdtr. Feldnachrichten-Kommandantur (Field signals command) 
Feld-Rekr.Btl. 
Feldschalt-Abt. z.b.V. Feldschalt-Abteilung (Special signals relay unit) 
Feld-Sd.Btl. Feld-Sonder-Bataillon (Special penal battalion) 
Feld-Wasser-Str.R.Abt. Feld-Wasser-Strassen-Räum Abteilung (Waterways clearing Battalion) 
Feldwerkst. Feldwerkstatt (Field ordnance workshop) 
Feldzeug-Inspizient (Ordnance Inspector) 
Feldzg. Verw. Feldzeugverwaltung (Ordnance administration) 
Fernkab.Bau-Abt. Fernkabel-Bau-Abteilung (Trunk-line telegraph construction unit) 
Fernschreibkp. Fernschreibkompanie (Teleprint company) 
Feste-Nachr.Stelle Feste-Nachrichten-Stelle (Static signals station) 
F.G.A. Feldgendarmerie-Abteilung (Military police battalion) 
Fhr. Führer (Leader; commander; chief; "Der Führer"only used for Adolf Hitler) 
FHQ Führerhauptquartier (Hitler's Field Headquarters) 
Filmtr. Filmtrupp (Film section) 
Filterkol. Filterkolonne 
Fhj. Fahnenjunker (Officer cadet) 
F.K. Feldkommandantur (Field Command; Administrative command in occupied areas [of regimental status]) 
Flak Flieger Abwehr Kanonen (anti aircraft artillery) 
Forschungsabteilung (Ordnance Research Branch) 
Forstabteilung (Forestry Branch) 
Fmd. SS Förderndes Mitglied der SS 
fMSS Förderndes Mitglied der SS 
F. Oa. Führer Oberabschnitt (commander of an SS or SA region) 
F.R. 
Frühj. 
Fstgs.Baubtl. Festungs-Baubataillon (Fortress construction battalion) 
Fstgs.Btl. Festungs-Bataillon (Fortress battalion) 
Fstgs.Nachr.Kdtr. Festungs-Nachrichten-Kommandantur (Fortress signals command) 
Fstgs.Pi.Abschn.Gr. Festungs-Pionier-Abschnitt-Gruppe (Fortress engineer sector group) 
Fstgs.Pi.Kdr. Festungs-Pionier-Kommandeur (Fortress engineer commander) 
Fstngs.Pi.Pk. FestungsPionier (Park Fortress engineer park) 
Fstgs.Pi.St. Festungs-Pionier-Stab (Fortress engineer staff) 
Fstgs.Rgt. Festungs-Regiment (Fortress regiment) 
FSchp. Feuerschutzpolizei (Fire Protection Police; a branch of the Orpo) 
Fu Funkwesen (Radio) 
Führ. Gr. OKH 
Fü. Lehrg. Führer Lehrgang (Leadership Training) 
FuR Führer und Reichskanzler (Leader and Reich Chancellor [Hitler]) 
Fü.Res.OKH Führer Reserve of OKH 
Fürs. Fürsorge (Welfare) 
Fürs.u.Vers. Abt. Fürsorge- und Versorgungsabteilung (Welfare and Pensions Branch) 
F.V. Fürsorge- und Versorgungsdienststellen (Welfare and Pensions Office) 
Fz. Feldzeug (Ordnance) 
Fz.Kdo. Feldzeug Kommando (Ordnance Command)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

G. Gau (NSDAP Provincial unit) 
GA Gebiet Ausland (Auslandsorganisation der HJ) (Foreign Organization of the Hitler Youth) 
Garde-Rgt. Garde-Regiment (Guard Regiment) 
Gaudst. Gaudienststelle (Gau Service Office) 
Gaufrs. Gaufrauenschaft (Gau Women's Association) 
Gaufrs.Leit. Gaufrauenschaftsleitung (Gau Women's Association Leadership) 
Gaugesch.St. Gaugeschäftsstelle 
Gaul. Gauleiter (NSDAP Provincial Leader) 
Gaultr. Gauleiter (NSDAP Provincial Leader) 
Gauleit. Gauleitung (NSDAP Provincial Leadership) 
GauOVwR. Gauoberverwaltungsrat (Gau Senior Administrative Counsellor) 
Gauprop.Leit. Gaupropagandaleitung (Gau Propaganda Leadership) 
Gauramt. Gaurechtsamt (Gau Legal Department) 
GauVwAmtm. Gau-Verwaltungsamtmann (Gau Administrative Employee) 
Gauwalt. Gauwaltung 
GAF Generalarbeitsführer (General Work Leader) 
GBA Generalbevollmächtigter für den Arbeitseinsatz (Plenipotentiary-General for Work Action [Sauckel]) 
GBV Generalbevollmächtigter für die Verwaltung (Himmler) 
GDV Gemeinschaft Deutsche Volksreligion [neoheidnische Bewegung] 
GdW General der Waffen-SS (Waffen SS General) 
Geb. Gebiet (Area) 
Geb.Beauft. Gebietsbeauftragter (Administrative Area Representative) 
Geb. Beob. Abt. 
Gebf. Gebietsführer (Administrative Area Leader) 
Geb.Insp. Gebietsinspekteur (Administrative Area Inspector) 
Gebührnisstelle (Pay and Allowance office) 
Geff. Gefolgschaftsführer [der HJ] 
Gefo. Gefolgschaft [der HJ] 
Gen. Arzt Generalarzt (Major-General Surgeon) 
Gen. d. Kfw. General des Kraftfahrwesens (General of Motor Transport) 
Gen. Fli. General der Flieger (General of Aviators) 
Gen. Falls. General der Fallschirmtruppen (General of the Parachute Troops) 
Gen. Flak General der Flaktruppen (General of the Anti-Aircraft Troops) 
Gen. Inf. General der Infanterie (General of Infantry) 
Gen. (Ing.) General Ingenieur (Major-General Engineer) 
Gen. Insp. General-Inspekteur (Inspector General) 
Gen. Int. General Intendant (Major-General Intendent) 
Gen.Kdo. Generalkommando (General Command; Headquarters of an Army Corps) 
Gen. Ob. St. Arzt Generaloberstabsarzt (General Staff Surgeon) 
Gen. Oberst Generaloberst (Colonel-General) 
Gen. Pi. General der Pioniere (General of Engineers) 
Gen. Pi. H.Gr. General der Pioniere Heeresgruppe (commander of Engineers for an Army Group) 
Gen. Pz. Trp. General der Panzertruppe (General of Tank Troops) 
Gen. Richter General Richter (Major-General Judge) 
Gen. Stab Generalstab (General Staff) 
Gen.Stabs-Arzt Generalstabsarzt (Lieutenant-General Surgeon) 
Gen Stabs-Ing. Generalstabsingenieur (Lieutenant-General Engineer) 
Gen. Stabs-Int. Generalstabsintendant (Lieutenant-General Intendent) 
Gen. Stabs Richter Generalstabsrichter (Lieutenant-General Judge) 
Gen. St. d. H. Generalstab des Heeres (Army General Staff) 
Gerät (Equipment) 
Geräte Insp. (Weapons and Equipment Development Inspectorate) 
Geschw. Geschwader (Squadron) 
Gestapa Geheimes Staatspolizeiamt (Secret State Police Department) 
Gestapo Geheime Staatspolizei (Secret State Police) 
GF. Gruppenführer (der SA, SS, NSKK, NSFK) (Group Leader; equivalent to a Major-General) 
Gf. Gruppenführer (der SA, SS, NSKK, NSFK) (Group Leader; equivalent to a Major-General) 
GFM Generalfeldmarschall (Field-Marshal) 
GFP Geheime Feld Polizei (Secret Field Police) 
GG Generalgouvernement (the General Government of occupied Poland) 
GJF Generalinspekteur für den Führernachwuchs des Heeres (Inspector General for leadership candidates) 
GL Generalleutnant (literally Lieutenant-General, but equivalent to Major-General) 
GL Gauleiter (Gau Leader; Highest ranking NSDAP official in a Gau); Gemeinschaftsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] ([Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
GL Abteilung für Gerätentwicklung (Equipment Development Branch) 
GM Generalmajor (literally Major-General, but equivalent to Brigadier-General) 
GP Grenzpolizei (Frontier Police -- a branch of the Gestapo) 
GPA Grenzpolizeiamt (Frontier Police Office) 
Gr. Gross (Great; greater, large) 
Gr. RA 
Gr. S. Gruppe Seelsorge (Chaplains section) 
Gren. Grenadier (adj.: Infantry; n.: infantryman) 
Gren. R. D. 
Grenz-I.R. (Frontier Infantry Regiment) 
Grepo Grenzpolizei (Frontier Police -- a branch of the Gestapo) 
Grepo Grenzpolizei-Posten (Frontier Police Outpost) 
Greko Grenzpolizeikommissariat (Frontier Police Commissariat) 
Gruf.s. Gruppenführer (der SA, SS, NSKK, NSFK) (Group Leader; equivalent to a Major-General)

(H) Hauptamtlich (full time; fully paid; professional) 
HA Hauptabteilung; Hauptamt (Main Office; main branch) 
H. Abn. Inspiz. 
HAL Hauptarbeitsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (Senior Labor Leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
Harko Höherer Artillerie-Kommandeur (Senior Artillery Commander) 
Haush. Haushalts- und Besoldungswesen; Haushaltsabteilung (Budget ) 
HAuSt.; HASt. Hauptaussenstelle (Main branch office of the SD) 
HBefl. Hauptbefehlsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (Senior Command Leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
HBL Hauptbereitschaftsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] ([Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
H. Büch. Heeresbücherein (Army Library) 
H.Dv.V. Heeres-Druckvorschriftenverwaltung (Army Regulations Administration) 
HEL Haupteinsatzleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (Senior Action Leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
H.Geff. Hauptgefolgschaftsführer [der HJ] 
HGL Hauptgemeinschaftsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (Senior Association Leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
H.Gr. Heeresgruppe (Army Group) 
Hipo Hilfspolizei (literally "Help-Police"; Auxiliary Police) 
HJ Hitler-Jugend (Hitler Youth organization) 
HJ-Roll-Kdo. Hitler-Jugend-Rollkommando 
H.Kdo. Höherer Kommando (Senior command) 
HN Heeresnachwuchs (Leadership Procurement) 
H.N.V. Heeresnachrichtenverbindungs-Abteilung (Army Communications Liaison Branch) 
Ho. Hochland [Bezeichnung einer bayerischen SA-Gruppe] 
Höh.Kdo. Highest command 
Hö.Na. Führ. Senior commanding officer of signals troops 
Horchtr. 
HöSSPF Highest SS and Police Leader 
HPK Heeresplankammer (Army Map Service) 
Hptm. Hauptmann (Captain) 
H.R. Heeresrechtsabteilung (Judge Advocate General Branch) 
H.Ro. Heeres-Rohstoffabteilung (Army Raw Materials Branch) 
HRüst u BdE (Army armaments and commander of replacement troops) 
HSSPF Höherer SS- und Polizeiführer (Senior and Police Leader) 
HSSPf. Höherer SS- und Polizeiführer (Highest SS and Police Leader) 
H.SS.u.Pf. Höherer SS- und Polizeiführer (Senior SS and Police Leader) 
HTB Heerestechnisches Büro (Army Technical Bureau) 
HuPa Heil- und Pflegeanstalten (Health Care Institute) 
Hus. Hussar (Hussar; cavalry) 
H.U.S. 
H.Vet. Heeresveterinär (Army Veterinarian) 
Hz Halbzeugstelle (Pig Iron station)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

i. in; im (in; in the) 
I. Inspektor; Inspekteur (Inspector) 
Ia (chief of operations) 
I.D. Infantrie-Division (Infantry Division) 
I.E.R. Infanterie Ersatz-Regiment (Infantry Replacement Regiment) 
I.E. u. A. R. Infanterie Ersatz- und Ausbildung Regiment (Infantry Training and Replacement Regiment) 
IdO Inspekteur der Ordnungspolizei (Inspector of Order Police) 
IdS Inspekteur der Sicherheitspolizei und des Sicherheitsdienstes (Inspector of the Security Police and Security Service) 
I.G.Kp. mot 
IKPK Internationale Kriminalpolizeiliche Kommission (International Criminal Police Commission -- Interpol) 
In EB (Inspector of Training and Education) 
Inf.Div. Infanterie-Division (Infantry division) 
Inf.Rgt. Infanterie-Regiment (Infantry regiment) 
Ing. Ingenieur (Engineer) 
Insp. Inspektor; Inspekteur (Inspector) 
Insp. Fahr. Trp Inspekteur der Fahrtruppen (Inspector of Drivers) 
Insp. Fest. Inspekteur der Festungen (Inspector of Fortifications) 
Insp. Krft. Trp. Inspekteur der Kraftfahrtruppen? (Inspector of Motorized Vehicle Troops?) 
Insp.d.Sipo u.d.SD Inspekteur der Sicherheitspolizei und des Sicherheitsdienstes (Inspector of the Security Police and Security Service) 
Inspiz. 
Inst. Instandsetzungswesen (Motor Repair; Transportation maintenance) 
I.R. Infanterie-Regiment (Infantry regiment) 

JM Jungmädel (Young Women) 
Jn. Inspektionen (Inspectorate) 
J.R. Jäger Regiment? (light infantry regiment?) 


Kamf. Kameradschaftsführer [der HJ] (Hitler Youth Fraternal Association Leader) 
Kampf Kdt. Kampf Kommandant (Battle commander) 
Kas. Kaserne (Barracks) 
Kav. Kavallerie (Cavalry) 
Kav.Div. Kavallerie-Division (Cavalry division) 
Kav.Rgt. Kavellerie-Regiment (Cavalry regiment) 
K.D. Kavallerie-Division (Cavalry division) 
KdF Kraft durch Freude ("Strength Through Joy") 
KdO Kommandeur der Ordnungspolizei (Commander of the uniformed police in a general commissariat; subordinate to the BdO) 
Kdr. Kommandeur (commander) 
Kdr. d. Inf. Lehrgänge Kommandeur der Infanterie Lehrgänge (commander of infantry training) 
Kdr. der Bau-Tr. Kommandeur der Bautruppen (Commander of construction troops) 
Kdr. der Kf.Pk.Tr. Kommandeur der Kraftfahrparktruppen (Commander of motor transport park troops) 
Kdr. der Nachr.Tr. Kommandeur der Nachrichtentruppen (Commander of signals troops) 
KdS Kommandeur der Sicherheitspolizei und des Sicherheitsdienstes (Commander of the Sipo and SD in a general commissariat; subordinate to the BdS) 
Kdt. Kommandant (commandant) 
Kdt. Befest. (Commander of Fortifications) 
Kdt. Fest. Abschn. (Commander of fortresses in a district) 
Kdtr. Kommandantur (Command; Administrative HQ; Garrison HQ) 
kdrt. z. command held under? 
KF Kriegsfernmelde (Wire Communications) 
KF Korpsführer (des NSKK) (Corps Leader in the NSDAP Motoring Corps) 
K.F. Insp. 
Kfw. Kraftfahrwesens (Motor Transport) 
KG Kampfgeschwader (Combat Squadron) 
K.G. Aufrischg. St. 
Kgf. Kriegsgefangenenschaft (POW camp) 
K.Gr. Kdr. Kampfgruppe Kommandeur (Battle Group Commander) 
KGL Kriegsgefangenenslager (POW Camp) 
K. Kdt. Kampf Kommandant (Battle commander) 
KL Kreisleiter (der NSDAP) (NSDAP District Leader) 
KL Konzentrationslager (Concentration Camp) (official abbr.) 
KLtr. Kreisleiter (der NSDAP) (NSDAP District Leader) 
Ko. Luft. Kommandeur der Luftwaffe (Air Commander army or army group) 
Kom. Kommodore (Air Commodore) 
Konz.Lg. Konzentrationslager (Concentration Camp) 
KPAuDSt. Kriminalpolizei-Aussendienststelle (Large Kripo branch office) 
KPAuP. Kriminalpolizei-Aussenposten (Small Kripo branch office) 
Kp.Ch. Kompanie Chef (Company Commander) 
KPLSt. Kriminalpolizei-Leitstelle (Regional HQ of Kripo) 
Kp. Fü. Kompanie Fuehrer (Company Commander) 
KPSt. Kriminalpolizeistelle (Sub-regional HQ of Kripo) 
Kr. Kreis (District or administrative region equivalent to a US County) 
Krim.Rat Kriminalrat (Criminal Police Councillor) 
K.R. Kavellerie-Regiment (Cavalry regiment) 
Kr.Amtsleit. Kreisamtsleitung (District Leadership Office) 
Kr.Frs. Kreisfrauenschaft (District Women's Association) 
Kr. Gesch. Kriegsgeschicht (Army History) 
Krsltr. Kreisleiter (District Leader) 
Kr.Walt. Kreiswaltung (District Administration) 
Kr. Wiss. Abt. Kriegswissenschaftliche Abteilung (Military Science Branch) 
Krft. Trp. Kraftfahrtruppen (Transport Troops) 
Krftf. Abtl. Kraftfahrtabteilung? (Transport Unit?) 
Kriegskarten (Military Maps) 
Krim. Sek. Kriminalsekretaer (Criminal Police Secretary) 
Kr. Kart Verm. (Military Mapping and Survey) 
Kripo Kriminalpolizei (Criminal Police; Amt V of the Reichssicherheitshauptamt) 
KS Kreigsschule, Kreigsschulen (War College) 
k.u.k. (Austro-Hungarian) 
KZ Konzentrationslager (Concentration Camp) (unofficial) 

Landb. 
Landesbef. Landesbefestigung (Land fortifications) 
Landungspionier (Amphibious Engineer) 
Landgsrgt. 
Landw. Landwirtschaft (Agriculture) 
Landw. Landwehr (provincial or state Militia) 
Lapo (Kasernierte) Landespolizei (State Police; Militarized Barrack Police Forces of the Lander; taken over by Reich after 1935 and placed under Wehrmacht control) 
Ldgs. Landungs (Amphibious) 
L-Dienst Landdienst (Land Service) 
Ldw. Landwehr (provincial or state militia) 
Lehrg. Ltr. Lehrgänge Leiter (Training Leader) 
L.F.D. Luftwaffe Feld-Division (Luftwaffe Field Division) 
L. Hptm. Landeshauptmann 
L-Offz Landwehroffizier? (Provincial militia officer?) 
Lohnst. OKH Lohnstelle des Oberkommandos des Heeres (Army Wages and Salaries Office) 
L. Rat Landrat 
L SS A.H. Leibstandarte SS "Adolf Hitler" (lit. Adolf Hitler's beloved or dear regiment; equiv. Adolf Hitler's own) 
LSSAH Leibstandarte SS "Adolf Hitler" (lit. Adolf Hitler's beloved or dear regiment; equiv. Adolf Hitler's own) 
Lt. Leutnant (Lieutenant) 


M.Brig. Motorbrigade [des NSKK] (National Socialist Motoring Corps Brigade) 
M.d.R. Mitglied der Großdeutschen Reichstags (Reichstag deputy) 
M.Gr. Motorgruppe [des NSKK] National Socialist Motoring Corps Group) 
Mil. Bef. Militär Befehlshaber (Military Commander, usually of an administrative district, region, zone or city) 
Mil. Efh. 
Mil. Verw. Militär Verwaltung (Military administration) 
Min.Dir. Ministerialdirektor (Ministerial Director; a senior civil service official; Department head in a ministry) 
Min. Dir. Ministerial Dirigent (Ministerial Director) 
Ministerialdirigent 
Min.Präs. Ministerpräsident (Minister-President; Prime Minister of a Land [German state] government) 
Min.Rat Ministerialrat (Senior ministerial counsellor in civil service; head of a ministry section) 
MOGr. Motor-Obergruppe [des NSKK] (National Socialist Motoring Corps Regional Group) 
mot. motorisierte (motorized) 
Mot.Gef. Motorgefolgschaft [der HJ] 
M.St. Motorsturm [des NSKK] (National Socialist Motoring Corps unit) 
m.st.F.b. (acting commander?) 
Mun. Munition (Munitions) 
MVGH Mitglied des Volksgerichtshofs (Member of the German People's Court) 
m.W.b. 


Nachr.Fhr. Nachrichtenführer (senior Intelligence or Signals officer) 
Nachr. Wes. Nachrichtenwesens (Signal Staff) 
Nachsch Tr. Nachschubtruppen (Supply troops) 
Nachschubführer (chief supply officer) 
Nachwuchs; Führernachwuch (Leadership Procurement) 
Nafü Nachrichtenführer (senior Signal officer) 
NAPE Nationalpolitische Erziehungsanstalt (National Political Education Institute) 
Napola Nationalpolitische Erziehungsanstalt 
NPEA Nationalpolitische Erziehungsanstalt 
Na.St. Nachrichten-Sturm [bei SA, SS, u.a.] (Signls or communications unit attached to SA and SS units, etc.) 
Nbl. Tr. Nebeltruppen (literally "fog troops;" Chemical Warfare troops) 
N/D [Reichsgau] Niederdonau (Reich [NSDAP] administrative unit for the Lower Donau in Austria) 
Neb.Trp. Nebeltruppen (Chemical Warfare troops) 
N. Ger. Abt. Nachrichtengerät-Abteilung (Signal equipment branch) 
NGG Nordische Glaubensgemeinschaft 
NH Nachrichtenhelferinnen (Women's Auxiliary Signal Service) 
NS Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist – Nazi) 
N/S Niederschlesien (Lower Silesia) 
NSÄB NS-Deutscher Ärztebund (National Socialist German Doctors' Association) 
NSB NS-Bibliographie (National Socialist Bibliography) 
NSBDN Nationalsozialistische Bewegung der Niederlande (National Socialist Movement of the Netherlands) 
NSBDT NS-Bund Deutscher Technik (National Socialist German Technical Association) 
NSBO Nationalsozialistische Betriebszellenorganisation 
NSBZ NS-Beamtenzeitung 
NSDÄB NS-Deutscher Ärztebund (National Socialist German Doctors' Association) 
NSDAP Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiter Partei (NS German Workers' Party – Nazi Party) 
NSDB NS-Dozentenbund (National Socialist Association of Docents) 
NSDoB NS-Dozentenbund (National Socialist Association of Docents) 
NSDFB Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Frontkämpfer-Bund (National Socialist German Frontline Fighters' Association) 
NSDMB Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Marinebund (National Socialist German Marine Association) 
NSDStB. Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Studentenbund (National Socialist German Students' Association)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

NSF NS-Frauenschaft (National Socialist Women's Organization) 
NSFK NS-Fliegerkorps (National Socialist [Nazi] Flying Corps) 
NSFO Nationalsozialistischer Führungsoffizier (National Socialist Guidance Officer) 
NSFSt NS-Führungstab (National Socialist [Nazi] Guidance Staff) 
NSFW Nationalsozialistisches Frauenwerk 
NSG NS-Gemeinschaft 
NS HAGO Nationalsozialistische Handels- und Gewerbetreibende Organisation 
NSK Nationalsozialistische Partei-Korrespondenz (National Socialist Party Correspondent) 
NSKK NS-Kraftfahrer-Korps (National Socialist Motoring Corps) 
NSKOV NS-Kriegsopferversorgung 
NSLB NS-Lehrerbund (National Socialist Teachers' Association) 
NSRB NS-Rechtswahrerbund 
NSRK NS-Reiter-Korps (National Socialist Riding Corps) 
NSRL Nationalsozialistischer Ring für Leibesübungen 
NSSB NS-Schülerbund (National Socialist Scholars' Association) 
NSV Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt (NS (Nazi) People's Welfare Organization) 
NSW NS-Wirtschaftsdienst (National Socialist Economic Service)

Oa. Oberabschnitt [der SS] (SS administrative region) 
OAF Oberarbeitsführer (senior labor leader) 
OArbf. Oberarbeitsführer (senior labor leader) 
OAL Oberarbeitsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (senior labor leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
OGL Obergemeinschaftsleiter (politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes); Ortsgruppenleiter ( or municipal group leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
Oaf. Oberbannführer HJ (Hitler Youth regimental commander) 
OB Oberbefehlshaber (Commander in Chief) 
Ob.Baf. Oberbannführer HJ (Hitler Youth regimental commander) 
Ob. Baustab Supervisory construction staff 
OB d.H Oberbefehlshaber des Heeres (Commander of the Army) 
OB d. L Oberbefehlshaber der Luftwaffe (Commander of the Air Forces) 
Oberscliles. 
OBefl. Oberbefehlsleiter [politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes] (senior command leader [Political Leader of the NSDAP (denotes a rank, not a position)]) 
Oberf. Oberführer 
Obf. Oberbannführer HJ 
Obf. Oberführer 
Ob.Gebf. Obergebietsführer (der HJ) 
Ob.Geff. Obergefolgschaftsführer (der HJ) 
Ob.Kamf. Oberkameradschaftsführer (der HJ) 
O.Pr. Oberpräsident 
Oblt. Oberleutnant (Army/Police 1st Lieutenant) 
Obtl. Oberstleutnant (Army/Police Lieutenant Colonel) 
Ob.Schaf. Oberscharführer (der HJ) 
Obst. Oberst (Army/Police Colonel) 
ObstAF Oberstarbeitsführer (des RAD) 
OBL Oberbereitschaftsleiter (politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes) 
Ob.Staf. Oberstammführer der HJ 
Obstgruf. Oberstgruppenführer (der SS) 
O/D (Reichsgau) Oberdonau 
ODL Oberdienstleiter (politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes) 
OEL Obereinsatzleiter (politischer Leiter der NSDAP, Bezeichnung eines Ranges, nicht eines Amtes) 
OF. Oberführer 
Of. Oberführer 
Ofm. Oberfeldmeister (des RAD) 
Oflag Offizierlager (Officers' POW camp) 
Offz. Anw. 
OG Ortsgruppe 
OGAF Obergeneralarbeitsführer (des RAD) 
OGebf. Obergebietsführer (der HJ) 
OGeff. Obergefolgschaftsführer (der HJ) 
OGF Obergruppenführer (SA, SS, NSFK und NSKK 
Ogrf. Obergruppenführer 
Ogruf. Obergruppenführer 
OK Oberkommando? (High Command?) 
O.Kamf. Oberkameradschaftsführer (der HJ) 
OKH Oberkommando des Heeres (High Command of the Army) 
OKL Oberkommando der Luftwaffe (High Command of the Air Forces) 
OKW Oberkommando der Wehrmacht (High Command of the Armed Forces) 
Op.Geb. 
O.Pr. 
O.Qu I Oberquartiermeister I (First Senior General Staff Officer) 
Ord. Offz. Ordonnanzofficier (Ordinance Officer) 
Org. Todt Organisation Todt (Semi-military government construction force) 
Orpo Ordnungspolizei (Regular unformed police force of the Reich "Order police", consisting of the Schutzpolizei, Gendarmerie, and Feuerschutzpolizei as well as various technical and auxiliary services (such as the Technische Nothilfe [TeNo])) 
Oberpräsident (Senior administrative official in a Prussian province) 
ORR Oberregierungsrat (Senior government counsellor of the civil service) 
O/S Oberschlesien (Upper Silesia) 
OSAF Oberste SA-Führung 
Osaf. Oberster SA-Führer 
OSBF Obersturmbannführer 
Osch. Oberscharführer 
Oscha. Oberscharführer 
Oschaf. Oberscharführer 
OSchrf. Oberscharführer 
OSF Obersturmführer 
Ost. Oberstarbeitsführer (des RAD); Obersturmführer (der SS) 
O.Staf. Oberstammführer (der HJ) 
O.Staf. Oberstammführer (der HJ) 
OStaff. Oberstaffelführer (des NSKK) 
OstF. Oberstaffelführer (des NSKK) 
Ostfm. Oberstfeldmeister (des RAD) 
Ostbf. Obersturmbannführer 
Ostmbf. Obersturmbannführer 
OStf. Obersturmführer 
Ostmm. Obersturmmann (des NSKK) 
Ostubaf. Obersturmbannführer 
Ostuf. Obersturmführer 
Ortsgr. Ortsgruppe 
Orwalt. Ortswaltung 
Osterr. Osterreich (of or pertaining to Austria; Austrian) 
Osti Ostindustrie GmbH (Eastern Industries Ltd.; SS enterprise to exploit slave labor) 
Ostministerium Reichsministerium für die besetzten Ostgebiete (Reich Ministry for the Occupied Eastern Territories) 
Otf. Obertruppführer 
OTrf. Obertruppführer 
OT Organisation Todt 
Otrag. OT Transportgruppe 
OTZ Organisation Todt Zentrale

Pat. 
Pg. Parteigenosse 
Pgn. Parteigenossin 
Pi. Br. (Engineer Brigade) 
Pi.Etl. 
Pi. Fü. Geb. 
Pi. Lehr u.Vers. Btl. 
Pi. u. Fest. Pioniere und Festigung (Engineer and Fortifications) 
Po. D. Polizeidirector (Police chief) 
Pol. Polizei (Police) 
Po. Pr. Polizeipräsident (Police President; head of the regular police in a large city) 
Pol.Präs. Polizeipräsident (Police President; head of the regular police in a large city) 
Po-Ubergänge 
PPK Parteiamtliche Prüfungskommission zum Schutze des NS [d.h. der NS-Literatur] 
Pr. Propaganda 
Pr. Tr. Propagandatruppen (Propaganda troops) 
Promi. Propagandaministerium (Propaganda Ministry) 
Prüf. Fest. Festungspioniereabteilung (Fortress Engineer Branch) 
Preuß. Preußiche (of or relating to the German province or state of Prussia, Prussian) 
Preuss. Preussiche (of or relating to the German province or state of Prussia, Prussian) 
Pz. AOK Panzer Armeeoberkommando (Tank Army headquarters) 
Pz. Trp. Panzertruppe or Panzertruppen (Armored troops) 

R. Regiment 
RA Reichsamt (Reich Department) 
RAD Reichsarbeitsdienst (Reich Labor Service) 
RADwJ. RAD der weiblichen Jugend 
RAF Reichsarbeitsführer [Hierl] (Reich Labor Leader) 
R.D. 
RDA 
RDA-Verb. 
RDB Reichsbund der Deutschen Beamten 
RDF Reichsbund Deutsche Familie (Reich Association of German Families) 
RDFDV Reichskommissar für die Festigung Deutschen Volkstums (Reich Commissioner for the Strengthening of the German Nation) 
RDK Reichsbund der Kinderreichen 
Reg.Bez. Regierungsbezirk (Administrative subdivision or area of a Prussian or Bavarian province) 
Regierungsdirektor (administrative official equivalent to Colonel) 
Reg. Pr. Regierungspräsident (Senior government official in a government administrative subdivision or area [Regierungsbezirk]) 
Reg.Präs. Regierungspräsident (Senior government official in a government administrative subdivision or area [Regierungsbezirk]) 
Reg.Rat. Regierungsrat (Government counsellor. Lowest rank in the higher civil service) 
Reichsvers Reichsversorgungsabteilung (Civilian Pensions Branch) 
Reichskr. 
Reiseverkehr 
Rekr. 
Rem. Schule 
Remonte-Komm. 
Rf. Gr. Rgt.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

RFM Reichsfinanzministerium (Reich Finance Ministry) 
RFSS Reichsführer SS (Reich Leader SS) 
RFSS u ChdDtPol. Reichsführer SS und Chef der deutschen Polizei (Reich SS Leader and Chief of the German Police) 
RFSSuCh.d.Dt.Pol.i.RM.d.I. Reichsführer SS und Chef der deutschen Polizei im Reichsministerium des Innern (Reich SS Leader and Chief of the German Police in the Reich Ministry of the Interior) 
RFSS Reichsführer SS (Reich SS Leader) 
RF SS u. Chef d. Dtsch.Pol. Reichsführer-SS und Chef der Deutschen Polizei (Reich SS Leader and Chief of the German Police) 
RG Reichsgau (NSDAP administrative region, usually in annexed areas) 
Rgt. Regiment (Regiment) 
RL Reichsleitung; Reichsleiter (Reich leadership; Reich leader) 
R.L. Reichsleiter (Reich leader) 
Rl. Reichsleitung; Reichsleiter (Reich leadership; Reich leader) 
RLB Reichsluftschutzbund (Reich Air Protection Association) 
RLF Reichsluftsportführer (Reich Air Sports Leader) 
RLM Reichsluftfahrtministerium (Ministry of Aviation) 
RLP Reichsleiter für die Presse (Reich Leader for the Press) 
RM Reichsmarschall (Marshal of the Reich) 
R. Mi. Reichsminister (Cabinet Minister) 
RMfVuP. Reichsminister(ium) für Volksaufklärung und Propaganda (Reich Minister [Ministry] for Public Enlightenment and Propaganda) 
RN Reichsnährstand 
Ro. Rohstoffabteilung (Raw Materials Branch) 
Rotf. Rottenführer (SS Corporal) 
Rottenf. Rottenführer (SS Corporal) 
RPA Rassenpolitisches Amt der NSDAP (Racial Politics Department of the NSDAP) 
RPC Reichspressechef (Reich Press Chief) 
RPL Reichspropagandaleitung (Reich Propaganda Leadership) 
R.P.T. Reichsparteitag (Reich Party Day) 
R.R. Reiter Regiment (Mounted Regiment) 
RSHA Reichssicherheitshauptamt (Reich Security Main Office) 
Rst. Reichsstatthalter (Governor) 
R. St. Reichsstatthalter (Governor) 
R.Sta. Reiterstandarte (Mounted Regiment [SA/SS]) 
RStGB Reichsstrafgesetzbuch (Reich Penal Code) 
Rsth. Reichsstatthalter (Reich Governor of a German Land or Reichsgau) 
Rttf. Rottenführer (SS Corporal) 
rückw. (Rear Area) 
RuSHA Rasse- und Siedlungshauptamt (SS Race Settlement Main Office) 
russ. (Russian) 
Rüst.Bez. Rüstungsbezirk? (Armament district?) 
Rüst.Insp. Armaments Inspector 
Rw. Min 
Rw.Reiter-Rgt. 
Rw. Ztr. W. St. 
Reichsführung-SS (SS Reich leadership) 
Reichskriminalpolizeiamt (Reich Criminal Police Department) 
Reichsleiter (Reich Leader) 

SA Sturmabteilungen (Storm sections; "Stormtroops") 
Sächs. Sächsen? (of or relating to the German province or state of Saxony, Saxon) 
SADV SA-Dienstvorschrift 
SAF SA-Führer (SA leader) 
SAG SA-Sportabzeichen-Gemeinschaft 
SA M. SA-Mann 
SAR SA-Reserve 
SBF Sturmbannführer [der SA, SS] (Major; a battalion commander) 
Sch. Schule (School) 
Schp. Schutzpolizei (Armed Police; Protection Police) 
Schtz. Schutz (armed; a rifle unit) 
Schuma Schutzmannschaften (foreign or Volksdeutsche auxiliary police units) 
Schnelle Tr. Schnelletruppen (Rapid Deployment Troops) 
Schupo Schutzpolizei (Armed Police; Protection Police) 
Schutzpol. Schutzpolizei (Armed Police; Protection Police) 
Schw. Werf. Schwere werfer? (Heavy mortar?) 
SD Sicherheitsdienst des RfSS (Security Service of the Reich SS Leader) 
SD-Ast. SD-Aussenstelle (Security Service regional office) 
Sdf. Sonderführer (special leader) 
SD-HAst. SD-Hauptaussenstelle (Security Service main regional office) 
SD-La. SD-Leitabschnitt (Security Service sub-district) 
Sd. St. HWK Sonderstab für Handelskrieg und wirtschaftliche Kampfmassnahmen (Special Staff for Economic Warfare) 
SF Standartenführer [der SA, SS] (Colonel; a regimental commander) 
SHD Sicherheits- und Hilfsdienst (Security and Assistance Service, an auxiliary police unit responsible for air raid-related tasks. Superseded by the Air Defense or Air Protection Police [Luftschutzpolizei] in 1942) 
Sich. Pol. Sicherheitspolizei (Security Police) 
Sich.R. (Security Regiment) 
Sied. Siedlungsfragen (Settlement question or matter) 
Sipo Sicherheitspolizei (Security Police, composed of the Gestapo and Kripo) 
S. Jn. Heeres-Sanitätinspektionen (Army Medical Inspectorate) 
S.Jn./ Wi. G. Abteilung für Wissenschaft und Gesundheitführung (Medical Science and Hygeine Branch Inspectorate) 
Sk. Sonderkommando (Special Command) 
Skdo. Sonderkommando (Special Command) 
SK. "Das Schwarze Korps" [SS-Wochenzeitung] ("The Black Corps" [SS newspaper]) 
Sonderaufgaben 
SOF Standortführer (Garrison Commander) 
S-Sturmbann Sondersturmbann (SA/SS special battalion) 
Sonst. Offz. 
S.R. Schutzregiment? (Rifle Regiment?) 
SS Schutzstaffel (lit. Protection or Guard Detachment) 
SS-Anw. SS-Antwärter 
SS-Bew. SS-Bewerber 
SS-Brif. SS-Brigadeführer 
SS-Brigf. SS-Brigadeführer 
SS-Feldp. SS-Feldpost (SS field post office) 
SS-FHA. SS-Führungshauptamt (SS Leadership Main Office) 
SS-F.P.A. SS-Feldpostamt (SS Field Postal Service) 
SS-F.P.N. SS-Feldpostnummer (SS Field Post number) 
SS-FZA SS-Feldzeugamt 
SS-GF SS-Gruppenführer 
SS-Gruf. SS-Gruppenführer 
SS-Hschaf. SS-Hauptscharführer 
SS-Hstuf. SS-Hauptsturmführer (SS Captain) 
SS-HStuf. SS-Hauptsturmführer (SS Captain) 
SS-N.A. SS-Nachrichtenabteilung (SS signal detachment) 
SS-N.Stmb. SS-Nachrichten-Sturmbann (SS Signal battalion) 
SS-OA SS-Offiziersanwärter (SS officer candidate) 
SS-Obersch. SS-Oberscharführer 
SS-Obf. SS-Oberführer 
SS-Of SS-Oberführer 
SS-Ofü SS-Oberführer 
SS-ObstGF. SS-Oberstgruppenführer 
SS-Ogruf SS-Obergruppenführer 
SS-OGF. SS-Obergruppenführer 
SS-Oscharf. SS-Oberscharführer 
SS-OStbf SS-Obersturmbannführer (SS Lieutenant Colonel) 
SS-Ostmbf SS-Obersturmbannführer (SS Lieutenant Colonel) 
SS-OStrmbf SS-Obersturmbannführer (SS Lieutenant Colonel) 
SS-OStubaf. SS-Obersturmbannführer (SS Lieutenant Colonel) 
SS-Ostuf SS-Obersturmführer (SS First Lieutenant) 
SS-OStuf. SS-Obersturmführer (SS First Lieutenant) 
SS Pf. SS-u. Polizeiführer (SS and Police Leader, subordinate to the HSSPF) 
SSPF SS und Polizeiführer (SS and Police Leader, subordinate to the HSSPF) 
SS-PHA SS-Personalhauptamt (Main personnel office of the SS) 
SS-Pio.Stmb. SS-Pionier-Sturmbataillon (SS combat engineer or engineer assault battalion) 
SS-Pol. F. SS-Polizei Führer (SS [and] Police commander) 
SS Pol Rgt SS-Polizeiregiment (SS Police Regiment) 
SSR. SS-Reserver (SS reservist); SS-Reiter (SS horseman) 
SS-Rttf SS-Rottenführer (SS Corporal) 
SS-Rottf SS-Rottenführer (SS Corporal) 
SS-Rotf. SS-Rottenführer (SS Corporal) 
SS-San.Stmb. SS-Sanitätssturmbann (SS Medical Battalion) 
SS-Scharf SS-Scharführer 
SS-Schaf. SS-Scharführer 
SS-Staf. SS-Standartenführer (SS Colonel) 
SS-Stmscharf SS-Sturmscharführer 
SS-Stuschaf. SS-Sturmscharführer 
SS-Stuba. SS-Sturmbann (SS battalion] 
SS-Strmbf SS-Sturmbannführer (SS Major) 
SS-Stmbf SS-Sturmbannführer (SS Major) 
SS-Stbf. SS-Sturmbannführer (SS Major) 
SS-Stubaf. SS-Sturmbannführer (SS Major) 
SS-u.Pol.F. SS und Polizeiführer (SS and Police Leader subordinate to the HSSPF) 
SS-Uscharf SS-Unterscharführer 
SS-Uschaf. SS-Unterscharführer 
SS-Wmschft. SS-Wehrmannschaften 
SS-WVHA. SS-Wirtschafts- und Verwaltungshauptamt (SS Economic and Administration Main Office) 
St. Stab (staff) 
Sta. Standarte (SS Regiment) 
Stabsoffz. b. Stabsoffizier bei (staff officer attached to ___) 
Staf. Standartenführer (Regimental commander; Colonel [SA/SS]) 
Staff. Staffel; Staffelführer 
Stafü Stabsführer (Chief of Staff) 
Stalag (POW camp for enlisted men) 
Stand. Standarte (Regiment [SA/SS]) 
Standf. Standartenführer [der SA, SS] (Colonel, a regimental commander) 
Stapo Staatspolizei (State police) 
Stapoleit. Staatspolizeileitstelle (State police branch office) 
StapoLSt. Staatspolizeileitstelle (State police branch office) 
StapoSt. Staatspolizeistelle (State police office) 
Sta.Sek. Staatssekretär (State Secretary; equivalent to under-secretary of state) 
Sta.z.b.V. Standartenstab zur besonderen Verfügung (regimental staff for special purposes or disposition) 
Stb. Sturmbann [der SA, SS] (Battalion) 
Stbrf. Sturmbannführer [der SA, SS] (Major; a battalion commander) 
Stbsf. Stabsführer (Chief of Staff) 
Stdf. Standartenführer [der SA, SS] (Colonel, a regimental commander) 
St.DV. Streifendienstverbände [der HJ] 
Stellv. Stellvertreter (Deputy) 
StF. Staffelführer 
Stf. Sturmführer 
Sthf. Sturmhauptführer 
Stm. Sturm; Sturmmann 
Stmb. Sturmbann [der SA, SS] (Battalion) 
St. Mi. Staatsminister (Provincial minister) 
St.O. Standort (Garrison) 
Stoart 
St.Qu. Stabsquartier (Staff quartermaster) 
St. Rat Staatsrat (head of a subdepartment of a government or administrative branch) 
Strm. Sturmmann 
St.Sch.F. Stabsscharführer [der SS] 
St. Sek. Staatsekretär (Under-secretary in a department of provincial government) 
Stuba. Sturmbann [der SA, SS] (Battalion) 
Stubaf. Sturmbannführer [der SA, SS] (Major; a battalion commander) 
Stuf. Sturmführer


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

T. Totenkopf (Death's head) 
Techn. Tr. Technischen Truppen (Technical Troops) 
TeNo Technische Nothilfe (Technical Assistance) 
Tf. Truppführer (troop leader) 
TFK Technischer Führer für das Kraftfahrwesen (Technical leader for training transportation troops) 
TFN Technischer Führer Nachrichten (Technical leader for signals/ communications) 
TFW Technischer Führer Waffenwesen (Technical leader for weapons training) 
TK Totenkopf (Death's head) 
TKR Totenkopf-Ring (Death's head ring) 
TO-SS Transport-Offizier der SS (SS transportation officer) 
Tr. Ab. Abteilung für Allgemeine Truppenangelegenheiten (Branch for General Troop Matters) 
Trf. Truppführer (Unit Leader) 
Trspw. Transportwesens (Rail and/or Water Transportation) 
TSD Truppensonderdienst (Special Troop Service) 
T.St. Totenkopf-Standarte [KZ-Wachen] (Death's Head Regiment [SS] of concentration camp guards) 

Ueb.Pl. Truppenübungsplatz (Troop Training or Maneuver Area) 
übf. 
Uf. Unterführer 
Ufm. Unterfeldmeister (des RAD) 
UiwD Unterführer im waffentechnischen Dienst 
Uschaf. Unterscharführer 
USchla Untersuchungs- und Schlichtungsausschuss (der NSDAP) 
Uschla Untersuchungs- und Schlichtungsausschuss (der NSDAP) 
Ustuf. Untersturmführer (der SS) 
Unterkunft (Billeting) 

VB Völkischer Beobachter ("Popular Observer," the leading NSDAP newspaper) 
VBldW-SS Verordnungsblatt der Waffen-SS 
VDA Verein [dann Volksbund] für das Deutschtum im Ausland (Association, later People's Association, for Germans residing in foreign countries) 
Verb. Kdo. Verbindungskommando (Liason command) 
Verb.-Offz. Verbindungsoffizier (liaison officer) 
Verlustwesen (Casualties) 
Vermessungswesen (Surveying) 
Verpfl. Insp. Verpflegungsinspekteur im OKH (Army Rations Inspector) 
Versorgungs-Bez. 
Vert. Verteidigung? (Defense?) 
Vertr. Kg. 
Verw. Verwaltung (Administration) 
Verw. Tr. Verwaltungstruppen (Administrative troops) 
Vfg.d.RdL 
Vg. Volksgenoss 
VGH Volksgerichtshof (People's Court) 
VT Verfügungstruppen [der SS] (SS armed formations; precursor to the Waffen-SS) 

W. Wachabteilung (Guard unit); Waffen-SS 
Wa. Abn Waffenabnahme (Weapons acceptance group) 
Wa. Rü. 
Waff.Sch. Waffen Schule (Weapons School) 
Wa Prüf (Weapons/ Equipment Testing) 
Wa. Z. Zentral-Amtsgruppe des Heereswaffenamts (Army Ordnance Central Office) 
WB Wehrmacht Befehlshaber (Commander of the Armed Forces) 
W.B.K. Wehrbezirkskommando (Armed Forces recruiting district) 
W.E. Wehrersatz? (Armed Forces replacement [Conscription and Recruiting]) 
WE. Weltanschauung; weltanschauliche Erziehung (world view or outlook; world view, outlook or political science education) 
W.E.A. Wehrersatzamt (Armed Forces Replacement [Conscription and Recruiting] Office) 
WE-F. weltanschaulicher Führer (world view or outlook leader; political science leader) 
W.E.I. 
W.E.J. Wehrersatzinspektionen (Armed Forces Replacement Inspectorate) 
WEL. Wehrertüchtigungslager 
Wehrm. Bef. Wehrmacht Befehlshaber (Armed Forces commander) 
Wehrwirtsch. Wehrwirtschaft? (Armed Forces Economics) 
We. Sist. Wehrmacht-Sichtungstelle (Armed Forces Captured Documents Exploitation Center) 
W.F.St. Wehrmachtführungsstabes (Armed Forces Operations Staff) 
W.H. Wehrmachthaushaltsabteilung (Armed Forces Budget Branch) 
WHW Winterhilfswerk (Winter Relief Program) 
Wi. Wehrwirtschaftsamt (Armed Forces Economic Office) 
Wissenschaft (Military Science) 
W.J.Rü – W.u.G. Amtsgruppe für Industrielle Rüstung – Waffen und Gerät (Armed Forces Economic Office Departmental Group for Industrial Production - Group for Weapons and Equipment Manufacture) 
WK Wehrkreis (Military District) 
WKr. Wehrkreis (Military District) 
W.K.W. Wehrmachtkraftfahrwesens (Armed Forces Motor Transportation) 
Wl. [Reichsgau] Wartheland (German administrative region, now in Poland) 
Wm. [Reichsgau] Westmark 
W.N.V. Wehrmachtnachrichtenverbindung (Armed Forces Signal Communications) 
W.N.V./Fu. Wehrmachtnachrichtenverbindung, Abteilung Funkwesen (Armed Forces Signal Communications, Radio Branch) 
W.N.V./K.F. Wehrmachtnachrichtenverbindung, Kriegsfernmelde-Abteilung (Armed Forces Signal Communications, Wire Communications Branch) 
W.P.A. Wehrpolitisches Amt der NSDAP (Military Politics Department of the NSDAP) 
W.R. Wehrmachtrechtsabteilung (Armed Forces Judge Advocate General's office) 
W. San. Wehrmachtsanitätswesens (Armed Forces Surgeon General's office) 
W-SS. Waffen-SS (Armed SS) 
W. Str. D. Wehrmachtstreifendienstes (Armed Forces Patrol Service, responsible for troops away from their units) 
Wthld. [Reichsgau] Wartheland (German administrative region, now in Poland) 
württ. Württembergische? (of or pertaining to the German province of Württemberg) 
W.V. Wehrmachtverwaltung (Armed Forces Administration) 
SS WVHA SS-Wirtschafts-Verwaltungshauptamt (SS Economics and Administration Main Office) 
W.Z.A. Wehrmachtzentralamt (Armed Forces Central Office) 

Z. Zivilbeauftragter (Civil Commissioner or representative) 
z. zur (for, under the authority of) 
z.b.V. zur besonderer Verwendung (for special duties, purposes or assignments) 
z.F. 
zgl. zugleich 
z.V. zur Verfügungat (for the disposition of) 
z.Vfg.d. zur Verfügungat der (for the disposition of the)


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2007)

would you please list from what net source you copied and pasted this please ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

Ive got them all listed in a book of mine at home.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2007)

Sure, Erich. I think it was on a Luftwaffe Warbird site. Will check my source. I think it was a list and people were adding to it. Thats why some are missing. May have been added to since.


----------

